# Themen zu VB.NET [2003/2005/...] bitte ins .NET-Forum



## Norbert Eder (28. August 2006)

Hallo!

Aus gegebenen Anlass bitte ich Euch, alle Fragen und Beiträge zum Thema Visual Basic .NET (dies betrifft alle die mit Visual Studio 2003/2005 etc. arbeiten) in den .NET Foren zu erstellen. Dies dient der schnelleren Beantwortung Eurer Fragen, als auch der Minimierung des Aufwandes für Moderatoren.

Bitte, Danke.
Norbert


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Fragen zu VB8 (was ja die aktuell verwendete Sprache in VB2005 ist) gehören aber hier rein, oder? (Natürlich nur, wenn es um Syntax geht und nicht um Steuerelemente oder Formulare oder so was in den beiden .NET-Versionen)


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. August 2006)

Nein, Fragen zu VB.NET (welche Version auch immer) gehören ins .NET Forum.


----------



## gs_iceman (12. September 2006)

yo

hab ne frage. benutze visual studio 2005.
habe vor kurzen ein klenes prog gemacht. 
nix besonderes. mein erstes ma^^

aber jet würd ich gern wissen wie ich 
die programme abspeichern kann.
halt so das sie mein kumpel nutzen kann und so.

mit freundlichen grüßen 
gs_iceman


PS.: hoffe bin hier richtig gelandet ^^


----------



## Shakie (12. September 2006)

*Nein du bist hier falsch*

Hab ich dir nicht geschrieben





> erst lesen, dann neuen Thread erstellen


?
Bist du sicher, dass du wenigstens den 1. Post in diesem Thread gelesen hast?


			
				Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus gegebenen Anlass bitte ich Euch, *alle Fragen und Beiträge zum Thema Visual Basic .NET* (dies betrifft alle die mit Visual Studio 2003/2005 etc. arbeiten) *in den .NET Foren zu erstellen.*


Und .Net Foren ist sogar verlinkt! Einfach mal draufklicken! Dann bist du richtig.


----------



## Alex F. (2. April 2007)

Sollte man nicht vielleicht mal überlegen diesen Artikel:
http://www.tutorials.de/net/68733-kostenloses-vb-net-ebook.html
nicht als ersten artikel im VB6 Forum zu sehen.
Denn das verleitet ja geradezu nicht genau zu lesen und einfach dumpf zu posten.


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juni 2008)

Das Thema zum Galileo-Buch wurde ins .net-Forum verschoben. Vielleicht hilfts ja...


----------

